# Stance Angles



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I just bought new bindings, Burton Customs, and am wondering what I should set my stance angles to. I am a beginner and my last bindings were set to +15/0, I barely ever ride switch as I am still learning to ride regular.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

thats what i had for my setup forever, but just because i felt like conforming to everyone else, i now ride 15/-9


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I've heard 21/-9 is a popular setup and also that duck foot is good too. I figure that I havent been snowboarding in 3 years so if I start with a good stance now I will learn on it because I am not used to any stance as of now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

as a beginner do you think I should start with something like +15/-15 or would that be too difficult to learn on?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Honestly...when I first started my stances was 15/0 I hated that cause it didnt feel comfortable at all..Now I ride 9/-9 it just feels more natural and it also helped me learn how to ride switch.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

MCanavan6 said:


> I just bought new bindings, Burton Customs, and am wondering what I should set my stance angles to. I am a beginner and my last bindings were set to +15/0, I barely ever ride switch as I am still learning to ride regular.



Go here:
Everything about snowboard stance


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

try 18/3, that is what i set up most guys at the shop


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> try 18/3, that is what i set up most guys at the shop


whats your reason behind this?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

the more angled down the hill the easier it is to ride


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

would it be too hard to switch from this once I get better?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

nope not at all


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> nope not at all


So for learning you would recommend a forward stance, would you definitely go +18/+3, I've heard +21/+6 is good as well?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

matters on how you feel like that


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> matters on how you feel like that


But atleast while learning I should stick to a strictly forward stance?


----------



## Spanishfusion (Dec 9, 2007)

I would stick to a forward stance. I started learning on +15/-15 and basically had an identity crisis on whether I was goofy or regular. I started regular, but realized I was 10x better goofy. It also probably made learning a lot harder and painful. It took me a good 5 days of practicing and falling to link turns and carve regularly, which is no fun when your falling on ice. Now, everyone is different, but from what I've read and been told, learning duck is harder than forward stance. I just did it because I wanted to learn to ride switch and get into tricks asap...but if I could do it all over, I would learn on +15/-0.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

MCanavan6 said:


> But atleast while learning I should stick to a strictly forward stance?


i would to you get a feel for it


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

not sure if this matters much but I have been snowboarding a half dozen times before it was just three years ago atleast and only once or twice a year. I also skateboarded for years so I am positive my stance is regular.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

i think i want to make my angles
+30degrees/+15degrees(is that good for a beginner?)
does that mean front binding is +30 and the back binding is +15?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I the only one who rides 15/-17?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

MCanavan6 said:


> I've heard 21/-9 is a popular setup and also that duck foot is good too. I figure that I havent been snowboarding in 3 years so if I start with a good stance now I will learn on it because I am not used to any stance as of now.


21/-9 sounds like a painful combo to me, I run my longer boards (158-164) at 12/-12 and I just got me a short little 153 so I set them at 15/-15. Seems to help, I can't do a damn thing if my back foot is at 0 it just feels wierd like I have an anchor on the back of my board. Probably just me because I heard that is a great way to go, but if I'm not ducked, I'm just not stable at higher speeds and especially when I catch air. And I'm not an old fucker but my knees would be pissed at me if they were much further than 15/-15. I would just do a somewhat even duck stance because most people seem to end up going that direction anyway.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my first set up by the shop as a complete virgin was 21 / 0

i am now on 15 / -15

i wish i had learnt switch AT THE SAME TIME as regular. as it stood, i did not and so i was a noob twice in my life!

but it is all good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> my first set up by the shop as a complete virgin was 21 / 0
> 
> i am now on 15 / -15
> 
> ...





Mr. Right said:


> 21/-9 sounds like a painful combo to me, I run my longer boards (158-164) at 12/-12 and I just got me a short little 153 so I set them at 15/-15. Seems to help, I can't do a damn thing if my back foot is at 0 it just feels wierd like I have an anchor on the back of my board. Probably just me because I heard that is a great way to go, but if I'm not ducked, I'm just not stable at higher speeds and especially when I catch air. And I'm not an old fucker but my knees would be pissed at me if they were much further than 15/-15. I would just do a somewhat even duck stance because most people seem to end up going that direction anyway.


I have mine at 15/-15 as well and it helps with riding switch.


----------

